# My 2007 Buck



## 3 Joes (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is my buck this year. i shot him 2nd day of shotgun with my muzzleloader. He scored 165 6/8 green score.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

very nice deer, congrats


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Unbelievable G2s and G3s....nice buck!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome deer


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...Congrats!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful buck! Congrats. Is that a Rem 700ML? It looks like the same gun I have. If so, have you converted to 209 primer? I have had several misfires with the standard set-up.
LindyRigger


----------



## 3 Joes (Dec 23, 2007)

The muzzleloader in the pic is a CVA Magbolt in a .45 cal.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

great buck love to see when a guy uses a smokepole in shotgun season and it all comes together for him


----------

